# problem z konfiguracją Xorg

## lukas020319

Witam 

Mam problem z automatyczna konfiguracja Xorga nie wiem co robie zle lub może czegoś nie zrobiłem

Mam laptopa z kartą graficzną Ati Radeon X200M i doze do środowiska KDE

w piku /etc/make.conf: 

```
.....

# profile used for building.

USE="mmx sse sse2 X xorg"

VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

```

emerge -pv xorg-server

```
Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/renderproto-0.9.3 [0.9.2] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.4 [0.9.2] USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.3-r5 [1.3.0.0-r6] USE="ipv6 nptl xorg (-3dfx) -debug -dmx -hal% -kdrive -minimal -sdl -tslib% (-dri%*) (-xprint%)" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -evdev -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -tslib% -ur98 -virtualbox% -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx -apm -ark -ast% -chips -cirrus -dummy -epson -fbdev (-geode) -glint -i128 (-i740) (-impact) (-imstt) -intel -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nv -nvidia -r128 -radeon -radeonhd% -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l (-vermilion) -vesa -via -virtualbox% -vmware -voodoo (-xgi) (-cyrix%) (-nsc%) (-vga%)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libpciaccess-0.10.5  USE="-debug -minimal" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.3.2 [1.1.1-r1] USE="-debug" 0 kB

[blocks B     ] <x11-base/xorg-server-1.5 (is blocking x11-libs/libpciaccess-0.10.5)

Total: 5 packages (4 upgrades, 1 new, 1 block), Size of downloads: 0 kB
```

Gdy wpisuje polecenie  X -config /root/xorg.conf.new

to mam cos takiego

```
X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN

Current Operating System: Linux hp_gentoo 2.6.27-gentoo-r8 #1 SMP Tue Mar 24 18:                                              

30:16 CET 2009 x86_64

Build Date: 01 April 2009

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue May 19 22:30:22 2009

(EE) Unable to locate/open config file: "/root/xorg.conf.new"

New driver is "ati"

(==) Using default built-in configuration (55 lines)

dlopen: libpciaccess.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or direc                                              

tory

(EE) Failed to load /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//ati_drv.so

(EE) Failed to load module "ati" (loader failed, 7)

(EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "vga" (module does not exist, 0)

dlopen: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so: undefined symbol: GetMotion                                              

History

(EE) Failed to load /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(EE) Failed to load module "mouse" (loader failed, 7)

(EE) No drivers available.

Fatal server error:

no screens found
```

Jaki widać same błędy ale nie wiem jak je wyeliminowac

Proszę o wyrozumiałość bo jestem nowy w tym temacie i o jakies podpowiedzi

----------

## SlashBeast

```
emerge -C x11-libs/libpciaccess xorg-server && emerge xorg-server && emerge -1 xf86-input-keyboard xf86-input-mouse
```

 powinno zalatwic sprawe.

----------

## michal1990

Ta karta nie jest obsługiwana przez sterownik FGLRX!

Dodaj do make.conf

```

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

```

i potem

```

emerge -av xf86-video-ati xorg-server mesa xf86-input-fbdev

eselect opengl set x11

X -configure

```

----------

## lukas020319

odmaskowałem x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.3-r5 i przemergowałem zrobiłem to co napisaliscie  i teraz po wpisaniu 

Xorg -configure   

```
X.Org X Server 1.5.3

Release Date: 5 November 2008

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.27-gentoo-r8 x86_64

Current Operating System: Linux hp_gentoo 2.6.27-gentoo-r8 #1 SMP Tue Mar 24 18:30:16 CET 2009 x86_64

Build Date: 20 May 2009  07:50:26PM

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed May 20 20:03:35 2009

List of video drivers:

        ati

        radeon

        fglrx

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:0:0) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:1:0) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:4:0) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:19:0) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:19:1) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:19:2) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:0) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:1) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:3) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:4) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:5) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:6) found

Backtrace:

0: Xorg(xorg_backtrace+0x26) [0x4ddc86]

1: Xorg(xf86SigHandler+0x39) [0x46a0c9]

2: /lib/libc.so.6 [0x7f631c431430]

3: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx_drv.so(atiddxProbeMain+0x33b) [0x7f631b86345b]

4: Xorg(xf86CallDriverProbe+0x1cf) [0x45fe8f]

5: Xorg(DoConfigure+0x1b8) [0x471638]

6: Xorg(InitOutput+0x63a) [0x4606ca]

7: Xorg(main+0x24a) [0x42efca]

8: /lib/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xf4) [0x7f631c41eb74]

9: Xorg [0x42e599]

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11.  Server aborting

Aborted
```

a gdy wpisze X -config /root/xorg.conf.new  

```
X.Org X Server 1.5.3

Release Date: 5 November 2008

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.27-gentoo-r8 x86_64

Current Operating System: Linux hp_gentoo 2.6.27-gentoo-r8 #1 SMP Tue Mar 24 18:30:16 CET 2009 x86_64

Build Date: 20 May 2009  07:50:26PM

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed May 20 20:03:53 2009

(EE) Unable to locate/open config file: "/root/xorg.conf.new"

New driver is "ati"

(==) Using default built-in configuration (30 lines)

(EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) RADEON(0): [dri] RADEONDRIGetVersion failed because of a version mismatch.

[dri] radeon.o kernel module version is 8.58.2 but version 1.17.0 or newer is needed.

[dri] Disabling DRI.

NTSC PAL PAL-M

  XRANDR name: VGA-0

  Connector: VGA

  CRT1: INTERNAL_DAC2

  DDC reg: 0x68

  XRANDR name: LVDS

  Connector: LVDS

  LCD1: INTERNAL_LVDS

  DDC reg: 0x1a0

  XRANDR name: S-video

  Connector: S-video

  TV1: INTERNAL_DAC2

  DDC reg: 0x0

finished output detect: 0

finished output detect: 1

finished output detect: 2

finished all detect

before xf86InitialConfiguration

after xf86InitialConfiguration

Entering TV Save

Save TV timing tables

saveTimingTables: reading timing tables

TV Save done

disable LVDS

disable TVDAC

disable LVDS

disable TV

disable LVDS

init memmap

init common

init crtc1

init pll1

restore memmap

restore common

restore crtc1

restore pll1

set RMX

set LVDS

enable LVDS

disable TVDAC

disable TV

disable LVDS

finished PLL2

finished PLL1

Entering Restore TV

Restore TV PLL

Restore TVHV

Restore TV Restarts

Restore Timing Tables

Restore TV standard

Leaving Restore TV

error setting MTRR (base = 0xc8000000, size = 0x08000000, type = 1) Invalid argument (22)

```

 to pojawia sie czarno-biały ekran

aha i dodałem do plikumake.conf radeon

```
VIDEO_CARDS="radeon fglrx" 
```

co wy na to?

dzieki za podpowiedzi i zainteresowanie tematem

----------

## SlashBeast

 *Quote:*   

> (EE) RADEON(0): [dri] RADEONDRIGetVersion failed because of a version mismatch

 

Przebuduj driver ati.

----------

## lukas020319

dodałem w pliku /etc/X11/xorg.conf

```

Section "dri"

  Mode 0666

EndSection
```

i zmieniłem

```
...

Section "Module"

  Load "dri"

  Load "glx"

  ...

EndSection

...

Section "Device"

  Driver "radeon"

EndSection

```

ale to nic nie pomogło nie wiem czy to o to chodziło jeśli nie to SlashBeast proszę o wytłumaczenie co i gdzie mam pozmieniać i jak to zrobic

----------

## SlashBeast

emerge -1 xf86-video-ati czy co tam uzywasz, i wygeneruj nowy xorg.conf przez X -configure.

----------

## lukas020319

wygenerowałem no i błedów nie ma sam zobacz:

```

X.Org X Server 1.5.3

Release Date: 5 November 2008

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.27-gentoo-r8 x86_64

Current Operating System: Linux hp_gentoo 2.6.27-gentoo-r8 #1 SMP Tue Mar 24 18:                                              30:16 CET 2009 x86_64

Build Date: 21 May 2009  07:54:21PM

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu May 21 22:08:07 2009

List of video drivers:

        r128

        ati

        radeon

        mach64

        fglrx

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:0:0) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:1:0) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:4:0) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:19:0) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:19:1) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:19:2) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:0) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:1) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:3) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:4) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:5) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:6) found

Backtrace:

0: X(xorg_backtrace+0x26) [0x4ddc86]

1: X(xf86SigHandler+0x39) [0x46a0c9]

2: /lib/libc.so.6 [0x7f4a8cec4430]

3: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx_drv.so(atiddxProbeMain+0x33b) [0x7f4a8                                              c0da45b]

4: X(xf86CallDriverProbe+0x1cf) [0x45fe8f]

5: X(DoConfigure+0x1b8) [0x471638]

6: X(InitOutput+0x63a) [0x4606ca]

7: X(main+0x24a) [0x42efca]

8: /lib/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xf4) [0x7f4a8ceb1b74]

9: X [0x42e599]

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11.  Server aborting

Aborted

```

ale dalej jest:

```
Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11.  Server aborting
```

----------

## SlashBeast

BusID zahaszuj, i wystaw gdzies ten xorg.conf, sprawdz tez z Driver "ati"

----------

## lukas020319

a gdzie to zahaszowac? a jak to zrobie to wystarczy X -configure

odmaskowałem do nowszej wersji x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.12.1

ale nic to nie zmieniło tylko:

```

...

List of video drivers:

        ati

        radeon

        fglrx

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:0:0) found

....

```

----------

## Bialy

 *lukas020319 wrote:*   

> a gdzie to zahaszowac?

 

Ja bym strzelał, że w xorg.conf, ale to tylko moje domysły  :Wink: 

 *lukas020319 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Bez komentarza.

----------

## michal1990

Pisałem ci na początku co masz zmienić. Musi na tym działać. I usuń te sterowniki FGLRX(ATI-DRIVERS)!

----------

